# .Endurance Athletes in MARSOC



## INVICTUS_USMC (Dec 12, 2016)

Howdy Y'all, 

Disclaimer: As per requirement, I have published an introduction prior to this post. I am privileged to be amongst liked minded individuals aspiring to be the best and to live to their fullest potential. 

Now, as stated in my introduction, I am an Marine Corps Officer Candidate that graduated OCS in 2015. Now, as much as I wish this wasn't true, MARSOC A&S or ITC is not my priority. Finishing my last semester at the University of Texas -- and commissioning into the Marine Corps this semester is my 25m target for now. Next, my objective will change to graduating TBS. But, why am I mentioning MARSOC? Well, I wanted to know whether my sport will prime me for the future. I am currently on the Texas Triathlon Team -- and debating whether I should continue this sport after graduating (possibly doing training for triathlons at TBS). If this is not the most efficient/effective sport, I am more than willing to move on to another training regiment. I apologize for looking beyond my 25m target briefly -- but I wanted to see if my current sport is worth continuing during my Marine Corps career. For those wondering, prior to my triathlon career, I was a collegiate cross-country runner (a terrible one). I was running 5 miles in 29:59. Thank you ahead of time for y'all's inputs.


----------



## INVICTUS_USMC (Dec 12, 2016)

Grammatical error: "I am a Marine Corps Officer Candidate"***


----------



## Teufel (Dec 12, 2016)

The present CO of 1st Raider Battalion certainly enjoys his triathlons and ironmans.  He is a beast.


----------



## INVICTUS_USMC (Dec 13, 2016)

Teufel, 

Enough said, thank you for the insight. I guess I'll be taking my bike and tri-kit to TBS this Fall. I hope shooting 155mm and .50 cals in a uncomfortably-tight triathlon suit goes well together!


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 13, 2016)

Quite a few of us have road bikes, I'm not sure who finds the time to do tri's: I know of maybe 3 people. 

I definitely prefer a 30-50mile ride on the highway or doing laps in the pool over running any day of the week, as odd as that sounds.


----------



## INVICTUS_USMC (Dec 13, 2016)

Hillclimb said:


> Quite a few of us have road bikes, I'm not sure who finds the time to do tri's: I know of maybe 3 people.
> 
> I definitely prefer a 30-50mile ride on the highway or doing laps in the pool over running any day of the week, as odd as that sounds.



Honestly, from what I've heard from my friends at TBS, there is barely anytime to do anything. But, I guess I'm just too much of an optimist! I would much rather spend my time rucking and trail running than laps in the pool! But, I guess if I even dare flirt with the idea of MARSOC -- I must change my preferences around to appreciate the water more.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 13, 2016)

Hillclimb said:


> Quite a few of us have road bikes, I'm not sure who finds the time to do tri's: I know of maybe 3 people.


@Hillclimb there are many hobbies that I would love to do but don't have time for! Such is the nature of the job. I think LtCol Christian finds time by never sleeping.

@INVICTUS_USMC I'm not a MARSOC guy, I can't speak first hand to what life is like at a Raider battalion.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 20, 2016)

You will be accomplished so long as you maintain a degree of athleticism. The process you are familiar with for selecting a degree plan or area of study would be rather excessive in terms of physical fitness goals. 

Here is your cheat sheet:
- Have excellent cardiovascular / muscular endurance
- Possess water confidence and be capable of maneuvering in the water while under physical duress (crazy thought: workout before going to the pool)
- Ideally have above average upper body strength and core strength (yes these means lifting heavy things and putting them back down)
- Your body should be conditioned for running (shins, ligaments, ankles, feet, etc...)

Any "sport" that fits these categories is a green light. Keep in mind however, you're not going to be doing a catch-all sport. Unless there's suddenly a bulletin posted in your local area called "MARSOC Operations Club" you're better off incorporating weight training and a solid swim/running plan into your physical fitness routine. If you want to be an outside-the-box sort of guy you can start looking up geo-caching in your area. Before this sounds a little too nerdy, if you can land nav and trail run to your locations, you're killing two birds (if not three, four or five) with one stone.

When you find a pretty location, keep note of it and take an attractive blonde there too for a unique approach to dating. (bird number 6)(or 69 if you're lucky)

It is in doing shit like this that keeps the sort of lifestyle fun and relevant the entire time you are not at a selection or in training. You will likely stick to the plan if there is immediate incentive to doing so. Your aspirations are not far fetched, I've served with and met a variety of team commanders and they were all very unique and sort of odd-ball individuals that fit a certain way with the guys & the mission. 

Best of Luck,

H/A


----------



## INVICTUS_USMC (Dec 20, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> You will be accomplished so long as you maintain a degree of athleticism. The process you are familiar with for selecting a degree plan or area of study would be rather excessive in terms of physical fitness goals.
> 
> Here is your cheat sheet:
> - Have excellent cardiovascular / muscular endurance
> ...


The Hate Ape - 

Thank you for the insightful info! You're right, there is no set "plan" or "athleticism" that would get me ready. I'll keep all the words in mind while I train! Thanks!


----------

